# New member, my new website Camperbug and why I built it.



## Camperbug (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello All,

I've just joined up and I'd like to introduce myself and let you know that I've built a website called Camperbug, which I hope everyone on the forum will find useful.

The reason I built it was that my dream was to purchase a Campervan. When I finally did, it was awesome! (take a look: VW Campervan - Notty ) and I used it as much as I could. However for many weeks it would sit outside unused. I would have loved to have used it every weekend but things like work unfortunately have a habit of getting in the way. 

Anyway, I felt it was a terrible waste to just have it sitting outside, so I thought I'd rent it out, when I wasn't using it, I'd make some money and other people would get some enjoyment from Notty. However, there wasn't anywhere on the web where I could simply list it, which was a little frustrating. So I made Camper Bug - VW Campervan Hire ! as a way of connecting van owners with people looking to hire vans.

Some of you may be in a similar position so I hope you find it a useful website. It's completely free to use. You just list your van and visitors to the site can make enquiries. The site's really new so only my van is listed! 

Anyway, please tell me how you find it and if you like it. If you have any questions/comments/feedbacks about the site please feel free to get in touch.

Thanks,
Bud.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 15, 2010)

Great idea, though there seems little point restricting it to VW's. 

It's like offering videos for hire, and then saying, actually the only ones we've got are of Mickey Mouse


----------



## Camperbug (Dec 15, 2010)

*Good point*

Doh! To be honest, that's a very good point... I love VW vans being an owner myself and didn't actually think about other vans when building this website - oh well!
I would have no problem with non VW owners signing up to Camperbug if they wanted to.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, I know the VW fan element can be very strong  

It did seem a great user internet interface though, which I hadn't seen before, so it was a shame to limit it to one type of van.

And of course being free to use to was refreshing as most people want to cream off a percentage, and that's the ultimate downfall of many websites.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 15, 2010)

hi welcome ,seems like you have a good idea as the intrest in the old v dub campers is great, i had one myself a 1966 splitty  barn door ,wish i still had it .but in the 70s they were 2pence a ton and mine went  to buy a carpet for the front room and a old ford cortina  silly thing is the cortina would have been worth more now than my van cost 5 years since  .as has been said try to include other makes aswell but , v dubs are hot at the moment  good luck


----------



## Jimmy Hill (Jan 4, 2011)

*Great Job... Wish you all the success it deserves*

Well done!  A superb project, cleverly conceived and produced with technical brilliance and a good splash of style.  I'm sure it will work really well.


----------



## Camperbug (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Jimmy! There are 112 vans on there now, so all looking really good.
Good to see this forum up and working too, seemed to go down for a week or so.


----------



## Jimmy Hill (Jan 4, 2011)

Not at all surprised you have that level of take-up.

Actually I have slightly professional interest; I have 2 VW Hire website projects on my desktop just now... and I'd love to know more about your availability/booking calendar?


----------

